# Suggestions for Stretching Board?



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I need some help finding a reasonably priced stretching board. I am very novice at this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks, and good huntin'


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back Texforce. There are plans for making your own here on the forum.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14006-homemade-wooden-fur-stretchers/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

there are several post about stretchers, search for stretching boards in the upper right corner and there will be several posts including how to make.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, you were posting and I was typing....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate it when that happens !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What are you looking to stretch? Seeing you're from NM I am assuming cats and coyotes? Grawe's makes very nice wooden stretchers and they have adjustable stretchers for coyotes and cats too.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Was really eyeing the wire kind. They seem very reasonably priced. Are they any good? I appreciate all the input, and yes, it would be cats and coyotes. Thanks again.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I would think wood is the way to go. That way you can tack the hide in place easier. The wooden ones last forever anyways. I'm using some that are over 20 years old,maybe older.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You can buy a half doz. adjustable wood stretchers for around $55.00 plus s&h. Or make them yourself if you have the time and tools... you will need a fleshing board...search the site I made one for $5.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The wire ones will be fine, infact if its your first time I would recommend them. I have both and use both. With the wood if you dont know how to stretch them properly you will get a wedge shape, its not hard just stretch downwards first and then widen the boards just enough to straigthen out the pelt.Either way have fun !


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey whats a good width to use for the boards when you make them. im thinking of using some pine 1x4's to start with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15887-stretchers/?hl=stretchers

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14006-homemade-wooden-fur-stretchers/


----------

